# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  درباره دانشکده روانشناسی و علوم تربیتی مشورت میخام ممنون

## kordali

سلام کارشناسی علوم تربیتی م قصد دارم بخونم ارشد یه دانشگاه تاپ گرایش مدیریت آموزشی بیارم
خودم نظرم رو دانشگاه تهرانه.
دوستان اگه دانشجوی تهران هستین این دانشکده ممنون میشم نظرات تونو بگید.
منطورم اینه میخوام بدونم کدوم دانشگاه سطح تهران از لحاظ امکانات رفاهی و ... برا ارشد بهتره.
تشکر

----------

